# Suche: FTP Tutorial



## n0n3 (23. Jan 2007)

Hi,
ich suche ein Tutorial über FTP Verbindungen mit Java, je ausführlicher, dest besser  :wink: 
Darin sollte vorkommen:
- Absolute Grundlagen für FTP
- Senden von Dateien
- Löschen
- Wechseln von Ordnern
- Zurückgeben des Ordnerinhalts
- und erstellen von Ordnern

Kennt da jemand was?


----------



## DP (23. Jan 2007)

Trivio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,



hi



			
				Trivio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Absolute Grundlagen für FTP











			
				Trivio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Senden von Dateien




```
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;
.
.
.
FTPClient client = new FTPClient();
.
.
.
client.setFileType(FTPClient.BINARY_FILE_TYPE);
//oder client.setFileType(FTPClient.ASCII_FILE_TYPE);
client.storeFile("file.txt", new FileInputStream(new File("c://file.txt")));
```



			
				Trivio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Löschen




```
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;
.
.
.
FTPClient client = new FTPClient();
.
.
.
client.deleteFile("file.txt");
```



			
				Trivio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Wechseln von Ordnern




```
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;
.
.
.
FTPClient client = new FTPClient();
.
.
.
client.changeWorkingDirectory("ordner2go");
```



			
				Trivio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Zurückgeben des Ordnerinhalts




```
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;
.
.
.
FTPClient client = new FTPClient();
.
.
.
String files[] = client.listNames();
```




			
				Trivio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - und erstellen von Ordnern




```
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;
.
.
.
FTPClient client = new FTPClient();
.
.
.
client.makeDirectory("ordner");
```


----------



## unknown_member (24. Jan 2007)

Mach ihn doch nicht gleich so fertig!


----------



## Jockel (24. Jan 2007)

Grundlagen FTP: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc959


----------



## unknown_member (24. Jan 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grundlagen FTP: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc959



Endlich mal eine gescheite Antwort.


----------



## DP (24. Jan 2007)

unknown_member hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jockel hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn dein debiles rumgespamme hier nicht bald endet bist du der erste der gekickt wird. 

spielwiese ist woanders


----------



## Guest (25. Jan 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn dein debiles rumgespamme hier nicht bald endet bist du der erste der gekickt wird.



In diesem Moment nehme ich meinen alten Nick (Jango) wieder an und beteilige mich am Geschehen ... Ich schwör's!!  :wink:


----------



## Roar (25. Jan 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schwörst dann auch den "automatisch einloggen" anzuhaken? :bae:


----------



## Jango (25. Jan 2007)

hundert pro !!! *lol*


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2007)

@DP : danke ! 

hab grade diesen eintrag dankgoogle gefunden und du hast perfekt beschrieben was ich gesucht hab, vielen vielen dank


----------



## JDad (29. Mrz 2007)

mal so nebenbei

Die Jakarta Commons Net Lib kann unter 
jakarta.apache.org/site/downloads/downloads_commons-net.cgi runtergeladen werden.

Die commons-net-X.jar muss in den Class Path aufgenommen werden (X steht für die Version), welche sich im Tar.gz- bzw. Zip- Archiv befindet.

Die FtpClient-Klasse von Sun (sun.net.ftp.FtpClient) kann auch benutzt werden, jedoch scheint sie schlanker zu sein und umständlicher zu benutzen.

Ich hatte mit der Klasse von Sun versucht eine Datei hochzuladen und dabei fiel mir auf, dass es dort den 'lcd'-Befehl nicht gibt.
Mit client.put("file"); suchte er nach der Datei "file" in der Verzeichnisstruktur auf dem Server, die er dort logischer Weise nicht finden konnte. 

Was habe ich falsch gemacht, oder was habe ich nicht gemacht?


----------



## Guest (9. Apr 2008)

ich finde clean ftp ist auch net schlecht, gibts auf sourceforge


----------



## Cenobite (16. Jun 2008)

Zunächst einmal Entschuldigung für das hochholen des Themas.

Ich habe ein Problem damit die "commons-net-1.4.1-src.zip" als Classpath in Netbeans zu integrieren. Habe es schon unter Fille->Properties probiert, aber das klappt nicht. Muss ich das erst entpacken, oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Guest (10. Jul 2008)

Cenobite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zunächst einmal Entschuldigung für das hochholen des Themas.
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem damit die "commons-net-1.4.1-src.zip" als Classpath in Netbeans zu integrieren. Habe es schon unter Fille->Properties probiert, aber das klappt nicht. Muss ich das erst entpacken, oder wie läuft das?




hmmm,

versuchs mal mit der "commons-net-1.4.1.jar". In "commons-net-1.4.1-src.zip" stecken nur die sourcen drin(daher kommt der -src anhang). kannst natürlich auch entpacken, kompilieren und dann wieder packen


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Hallo, ist das Commons Net Paket kostenlos?
Ich arbeite in einer Firma und soll ein kleines Programm entwerfen wofür ich diesen FTP Zugang benötige.
Dieses Programm soll nur innerhalb der Firma eingesetzt werden. Ist dann für das Paket eine Lizenzgebühr zu entrichten?


----------



## Gast (15. Sep 2008)

sun.net.ftp.FtpClient

da steht immer, dass es eine verbotene Klasse ist.
Warum?


----------



## Gast (15. Sep 2008)

Ich muss eine Verbindung zu einem Drucker (über ftp) aufnehmen.
Dazu gebe ich normalerweise im cmd "ftp 10.22.22.1" ein.
wie mache ich das mit java?


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Problem mit der Verbindung ist gelöst!
ABER wie kann ich denn den PUT befehl in Java mit der Klasse von Apache benutzen?


----------



## Gast (16. Sep 2008)

Problem ebenfalls gelöst!
über den storebefehl - wie am anfang schon erwähnt


----------



## DP (16. Sep 2008)

das wird unter einer open source-lizenz zur verfügung gestellt...


----------

